# ayone hear about a huge elk shot..



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

> Daddy better start buying Mega-Millions tickets for her with that luck!


Not that lucky, just special.



> She is tribal and got the permit through the lottery in the tribe,It is a random drawing





> It was her first year applying and she really did not even care for it that much, they forced her. (I hope that helps).


Thanks Ruma, helps alot.:lol:


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Cobramach1 said:


> That's a darn nice elk, but 3 shots?!? Really!!?


Hey cobra, here's a clip of a guy that took 5 shots at an elk. http://www.theriflecam.com/scenes.htm


----------



## gooseboy (Jul 11, 2008)

how many tags do the tribes get? anyone know?


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

nice elk!!


----------



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

gooseboy said:


> how many tags do the tribes get? anyone know?


10% of what the DNR issues. They also have a longer season, not sure exactly how long though.


----------



## QDM 4sure (Dec 8, 2005)

2PawsRiver said:


> I've been putting in for Elk Licenses longer then she's been alive:lol:
> 
> Im happy she got the big bull yahoo ,however Im not happy that Im 50 years old ,tried for a Michigan bull tag 18 times, and so far no cigar.
> I also wonder how outdoor writters draw Michigan bull tags when they want to do an artilce on Michigan elk hunting mmm, R.P.S:yikes: anyone out there ever heard of a govenors permit??
> ...


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

QDM 4sure said:


> 2PawsRiver said:
> 
> 
> > anyone out there ever heard of a govenors permit??
> ...


----------



## MLH (Dec 19, 2008)

I remember seeing her at the mandatory meeting - thought what a lucky young lady. She was all smiles. Awesome!

Elk are definitely not like whitetails. We were warned that they usually don't react to the bullet. Mine didn't either. I'd have kept shooting at that one until it fell, too. You gotta respect these animals for their toughness.


----------

